# Grafiktablett



## sLaM (24. Juli 2002)

Hi Kings,  

also ich hab die Suchefunktion benutzt aber es hat meine Frage nicht ganz beantwortet!

Also ich suche ein A4 Grafiktablett und mehr als 150 Teuro darfs nicht kosten! Da hier Kenner und Benutzer solcher Geräte verkehren erhoffe ich mir nen guten Tip!   

tHx


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. Juli 2002)

hm lol ein graphire 2 von wacom - A6 wohlgemerkt - kostet um die 100 € ... und die von wacom sind wirklich gut. also viel spaß beim umrechnen 
also die tabletts von wacom sind schweineteuer, aber ich denke nicht, dass du für unter 150 € ein A4-Pad findest, aber kannst ja mal bei ebay suchen


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Juli 2002)

guckst du 

ein aktuelles wacom a4 liegt bei 100 eurö


----------



## fusseL (24. Juli 2002)

ich habe keine ahnung was das für ein ding ist..kann mich jemand aufklären??


----------



## mirscho (24. Juli 2002)

hmmm...ich würde auf gourauds ( oder wier heist ) Rat setzen...hab das gleiche und bin voll zufrieden...

bis denn...


----------



## sLaM (24. Juli 2002)

jo bei ebay schon gecheckt nur das dauert halt noch weng! 

naja geht den auch ein A5 ? kenn mich da net so aus hab halt nur gehört das A4 schon ok ist und A5 zu klein sein sollte!

tHx


----------



## foxx21 (24. Juli 2002)

@fussel

------ wer sich selber helfen kann ist klar im voteil *G* ------


------>> google----------->> suche --------->> grafiktablett


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Juli 2002)

Ich verkauf Dir meins - bei interesse mail an mich ...


----------



## paraphan (25. Juli 2002)

falls du in österreich bzw. an der grenze dazu wohnst: bei hofer (=aldi) gibt's zurzeit ein a4-tablet um 40 €

aber das wird natürlich niemals an mein a4-wacom herankommen


----------



## sLaM (29. Juli 2002)

schnäpchenjäger MEGA RULZ HILFE! WAS SOLL ICH KAUFEN? ... MAMI 


Hey leutz bei ebay bieiten die wie die blöden nun hab ich aber keinen schimmer ob das alte schinken sind oder ob man damit was anfangen kann?! schaut mal hier (wacom) oder allgemein (hier )


thx


p.s sollte schon a4 sein den will hardcore grafiker werden!! *ernstsmilie*


nachtrag: ******e man die bieten wacom a3 für 100 an! hier soll ich kaufen?

wo sind bl0ß die experten wenn man sie brauch?


----------



## paraphan (30. Juli 2002)

ich glaube, du musst selbst wissen, welches du kaufen willst...
kommt halt drauf an, wieviel du ausgeben willst.
aber ich kann dir sagen, die investition lohnt sich wirklich!

dieses a3 würd ich mir persönlich nicht kaufen, ist ja arg alt (hat sogar noch nen seriellen anschluss...


----------



## freekazoid (30. Juli 2002)

ich bin zufrieden mit meinem wacom graphire. klar, is n einsteigermodell und nur a6 gross, aber zum gelegentlichen schnellen freistellen und brushen isses super.


----------



## sLaM (30. Juli 2002)

naja mehr als 100 euro würde ich nicht ausgeben! ... son a4 bei ebay wär schon geil .... nur welches? ich hab absolut keine ahnung welches ich kaufen soll? ... worauf man z.B achten sollte etc.


----------



## VisualFX (30. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Ich empfehle Dir die Intous2 Serie. Sind echt toll, 1024 Druckstufen, neigungssensitiv, am besten mit USB anschluss.

vfx


----------



## Bomber (30. Juli 2002)

a4 kansnte auch bei ebay vergessen, die gebote schnellen kurz vor ende noch auf 170 - 200 € hoch.

und wenn du ein hardcore grafiker werden willst, dann solltest du als erstes mal dein albernes herumgekasper einstellen.


----------



## shiver (30. Juli 2002)

muhaha, bomber du sagst es... 
desweiteren unterstützt photoshop meines wissens nach eh nur 512 druckstufen, also bist du mit dem alten wacom auch noch gut beraten.


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. Juli 2002)

Abgesehen davon sind 512 Druckstufen völlig ausreichend, das sind nämlich schon 10 Bit, also zwei Bit mehr als in jedem Farbkanal eines 24-Bit Bitmaps, und wie oft man schon 16 Bit Auflösung pro Farbkanal? Genau. Sogut wie nie.

/Kapro


----------



## sLaM (31. Juli 2002)

also soll ich mir jetzt nix bei ebay ersteigern oder wie siehts aus mit 100 euro? ... 

naja ich geh mal weng rumkaspern!

so long

thx


----------



## Spontan (1. August 2002)

hat irgendjemand von euch tests gefunden mit ein bisschen konkurenz zu wacom???

würde mich über alles freuen =)


----------



## VisualFX (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *desweiteren unterstützt photoshop meines wissens nach eh nur 512 druckstufen, also bist du mit dem alten wacom auch noch gut beraten. *



Sind eigentlich noch weniger (256 bei 5.5, glaub' ich), allerdings gibt es auch anderen Programme außer Photoshop  

Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte WACOM immer "first choice" sein ;-) 


Gruss

vfx


----------



## sLaM (2. August 2002)

ja aber welches? ...


----------



## Mythos007 (2. August 2002)

Mach doch einfach mal den "Welches Grafiktablett ist
für meine Ansprüche am besten geeignet" *TEST* mit.

Danach schnappst Du Dir Dein Geld und gehst zum nächsten
Computerhändler Deines Vertrauens - und kaufst Dir das
Tablett - auch wenn der Kaufpreis zur Zeit ein wenig hoch
erscheint - die Arbeitserleichterung macht das ganze schnell
wieder wet.

Also - auf Sprüche müssen Taten folgen! Bis dann dann Mrs. M.


----------



## VisualFX (3. August 2002)

kann Mythos007 nur Recht geben!

 

Gruss
vfx


----------

